# The Newest Member Is Ledwatch



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Ledwatch

Show us your LED watches


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I may be responsible for introducing Phil (LedWatch) to this Forum.









I asked if I could host his very interesting WMF on my own server --- just in case people got upset about links back to commercial sites. He kindly said "yes", so here it is:

It shows the first public showing of a Pulsar LED watch on the Tonight Show with Johnny Carson. June 6th 1970 ( file size is 1.4 MBytes )

Pulsar LED on Tonight Show with Johnny Carson

Welcome Phil!









Cheers

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Did I hear right that it would be selling at $1500? A serious amount of money!!


----------



## Ledwatch (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi friends and thanks for the welcome and to Paul for introducing me.

I do have a major interest in the first ever digital watches, this started when I was growing up in the 70's, to see those ealy led digitals light up on a wrist was so exciting and its stayed with me ever since.

You've got to remember that a home hi-fi back then was built into a sideboard and micro electronics had not been seen. When the leds were taken over by the lcd variety after about four or five years, no-one wanted the led ones any more because you had to push the button, but now they are frantastically collectable, of the first ever (Hamilton Pulsar), these were finally crafted in solid 18kt gold and less than 20 have ever surfaced, the J Carson show did say $1500 but by the time they reached the market they were $2200.

Back then you could buy a small house for that money, when one comes onto the market now they sell for top money, a good condition in the original box sold last year for $18,800.00

Theres many variants, including the ultra-rare green type, yes few people are aware that a couple of manufacturers brought out a green led watch in 1976 to try to regain the market - this failed but the greenies are now also very rare and sought after, these sell for around $2500.

By the way, values of leds are doubling every three or four years at the moment with new collectors arriving every day. Hope this is interesting?? Maybe its a big yawn to other collectors, but I certainly find it a great interest and a major thrill to have one of the Worlds largest collections.

Thanks again for the welcome

Kind regards

Phil


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> By the way, values of leds are doubling every three or four years at the moment with new collectors arriving every day. Hope this is interesting??


Somehow i don't think mine will









A bit off topic, my father has an Led calculater @ 30 yrs and it is faster to get the answer than a new casio.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Phil,

Welcome and I know what you mean.









Back in the late 1950's when I was very young my dad owned an Accurist watch with Tritium dial markers and it fascinated me to see it glow in total darkness. I looked at it for hours, it comforted me when I went to bed.









LED watches were disparaged as being "toys" when they came out because they didn't have a permanent display. That could be a plus point these days, in the military.









Time on demand that you can be seen very well by eyes that are accustomed to the dark without disclosing anything to the enemy? Sounds good from my perspective.

Our eyes do respond well to red light in total darkness don't they?









Red Luminova from now on for me Roy.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Phil

Welcome.

A few pics of my only example of the genre below. I have seen claims on the net that this was the first dual-display watch, or the first ana-digi. Any truth in that?

Si



















Not the most appealling movement I've ever seen:










Si


----------



## rediode (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Phil!

Good to see another ledfreak on this forum









Best,

Greger from Sweden


----------

